# Setup Domain for outside access to local computers

## timbobsteve

Hi All,

OK are you all prepared for a stupid n00b question???? I hope so!

I want to setup a computer (my Gentoo Box) to serve web pages, ftp and ssh to internet users. I know all of these are in-depth topics, but I was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction.

My Setup is as follows:

-I have a DSL router-modem that routes the net to all computers in my house (including my 'nixbox)

-All other computers have WinXP on them (they do not touch my linux box) but if possible I would like to make all systems within my home connect to the same domain "msinet"

-I have my Gentoo box setup with a static IP address under the local network (192.168.1.2)

-I have my Hostname on the Gentoo system set to "master"

-I have the /etc/conf.d/dnsdomainname set to "localnetwork"

Here is what I would like to setup:

-I would like to have my local address be "USERNAME@master.msinet"

-I would like to be able to enter a web address (e.g. msinet.ip-lookup.org *** msinet = my home domain ***) this shouldn't be too hard I have seen places like www.ip-lookup.org that re-route to dynamic IP addresses

-I would like to have basic HTTP, FTP and ssh abilities to "master.msinet"

I think with the dynamic IP routing from ip-lookup.org, my full address would be something like "master.msinet.ip-lookup.org"

I will pose some simple questions that I hope someone can answer:

1) Where can I find information on setting up a domain for my computers at home ?

2) Will my gentoo system need to have DHCP setup to assign all my local computers addresses ?

3) Will I have to setup a DNS Server if I want to run a domain at home ?

Sorry if all this seems really n00b.... I am not very good with networking. I would like to use this setup to learn more about networking and enterprise systems. Any help that anyone can provide me would be most appreciated.

Thanks all.

Timbobsteve

----------

## NeddySeagoon

timbobsteve,

Lets seperate your home domain from the way the outside world sees you. They are really not connected.

You can set up a whole mini internet at home if you want, with name servers, dhcp servers, web severs, whatever you like. Its probably an interesting intellectual exercise but serious overkill.

Your DSL router already does DHCP for your home network. When your PCs connect and get an IP lease, they also register their names, so at home, you can ping by hostname as well as by IP number. Thats normally enough for most people.

On Gentoo, you can install ssh, apache2 and an FTP server of your choice. Then you set your router to forward ports 22, 23 and 80 to your internal private IP (best if you make it static now) and anyone attempting to use ssh, ftp or http on your public IP is 'forwarded' to yor internal priviate IP.

If you want outsiders (outside your home network) to know you by name, you need to register with a service  like the one you mentioned.

----------

## adaptr

 *Quote:*   

> Then you set your router to forward ports 22, 23 and 80 to your internal private IP

 

Better make that 21, not 23...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

adaptr,

Oops - well spotted. You really don't want telnet.

The port numbers are listed in /etc/servicies

----------

## timbobsteve

thanks for the suggestions guys.... I will emerge apache2 and ssh when I get home from work....

What if I am crazy and would like to learn more about enterpise networking (domains, dhcp, fileservers etc)... where would be a good place to look??

-Timbobsteve

----------

## NeddySeagoon

timbobsteve,

With a dynamic IP an outside world accessble nameserver is out. Nameservers are only known my their IPs. So they must be static.

If you are going to play, get an ISP that does not block the well known ports you want to use and at least tolerates its subscribers doing this sort of thing. Many ISPs make it difficult and are hostile to people running ther own server(s).

----------

## timbobsteve

I think a simple way around the dynamic ip thing is www.no-ip.org or similar sites.

What are the first steps in creating a domain?

I think once I get a domain setup i can just use no-ip.org to re-route to it eg. MYDOMAIN.no-ip.org will connect to my IPAddress...

I am also thinking of turning off the DHCP settings in my router and letting gentoo do all of that... Just out of interest..

I am really interested in networking and I have about 4 computers to fiddle with (3 desktops and 1 laptop with wireless) and I have a DSL router and a modem.... I think this would most likely be enough to start getting into the larger networking topics.

Any ideas on where to start ?

Timbobsteve

----------

